# Wenzel Dutch Oven Season Question



## bauchjw (Oct 10, 2015)

Around ten years ago my family bought a Wenzel CI camping set as a gift for me on Christmas. It's waited in a box sense then. I started reading about some recipes on SMF and decided to dig my Dutch Oven out to see what I can do! 












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015





First,after reading on this forum I decided to go with flaxseed oil seasoning. I started with a cycle of self clean in the oven after sanding off some rust. 












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015





I've used a little more than a tablespoon of flaxseed oil followed by an hour at 500 degrees. I'm 4 cycles in now, but have to finish up last two cycles tomorrow because my better half is tired of the smell! 












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 10, 2015






Now my question: I do not know cast iron or Dutch ovens, I'm learning from here. I do know Wenzel is not high end or highly sought after. The Dutch oven I'm seasoning is very rough, not old food rough, but the metal is rough and pitted everywhere. Am I wasting my time seasoning it? I've read about people taking grinders/sand blasting rusted runs to rehab. Should I do the same to this to create a smooth surface to season? Thank you for your time.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 11, 2015)

It does not have to be smooth. A paper coffee filter works good to apply oil and does not leave lint. It also helps to apply a thin layer on which helps keep the smoke down a little and prevents the oil from pooling. After your done seasoning and start cooking in it, most of the food will come out with light scrubbing or can be boiled out with just water. After it is dry give it a light oil and you should be good for the next time. The more you use it the easier it will clean up. There is nothing wrong with your Wenzel DO and it will perform like any other after it gets some use.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2015)

Have the exact same DO. I have used it so many times I've lost count. I have a flax finish on the same rough surface and it works great.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 11, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> It does not have to be smooth. A paper coffee filter works good to apply oil and does not leave lint. It also helps to apply a thin layer on which helps keep the smoke down a little and prevents the oil from pooling. After your done seasoning and start cooking in it, most of the food will come out with light scrubbing or can be boiled out with just water. After it is dry give it a light oil and you should be good for the next time. The more you use it the easier it will clean up. There is nothing wrong with your Wenzel DO and it will perform like any other after it gets some use.


Thank you Woodcutter. Paper filter works a lot better than the paper towel mess! I tried to thin down, but the wife only likes good smells coming from kitchen. I didn't have any pooling, I've followed everyone's instructions to keep it light. She's just sensitive. Thank you for the time! I'll keep at it!




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Have the exact same DO. I have used it so many times I've lost count. I have a flax finish on the same rough surface and it works great.


Thanks for confidence boost! I'll keep at it and see if I have the same luck!


----------

